# Thema-CDs Foto



## Langos (21. Juni 2005)

vielleicht sind ein paar Österreicher hier die mir weiterhelfen können. Ich bin auf der suche nach einer Foto-CD mit dem Inhalt Wetter, also quer durch Sonnenschein und Regen. Wohin muss ich mich da wenden? Hat da jemand einen Tipp für mich? Google ist nicht sehr aussagekräftig :-( leider.

danke


----------



## zirag (21. Juni 2005)

Wieso denn eine CD kaufen? schau mal in den Links  hier vorbei da findet man schöne Fotos zu allen möglichen Themen 


mfg ZiRaG


----------



## Langos (26. Juni 2005)

Weil es für die Firma ist und nicht privat für mich und daher eine CD am Besten wäre. Also darf es ja auch ruhig etwas kosten.


----------

